# Camera or Computer



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Just being curious which has the most effect on pictures we see from another modeler. I've been following our bridge builder Dave Stockwell & I can relate to his frustration. He's getting all kinds of comments but everything is towards the computer. I always thought the quality started with the camera. I had a computer last year give me a lot of problems & eventually crashed big time. A friend of mine was able to retrieve most files from the hard drive. Like mentioned & important about selling a product is the picture. We live in a virtual world & if it isn't pleasing or attractive to the eye we over look it or it looses our attention.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't mean to speak for David here, but as I understand it, he's taking digital pics, and then loading them (and perhaps editting them) on his old Apple computer ... one with a dying tube monitor. The monitor is very dark, so perhaps he's having to digitally overexpose the pic (brightness, contrast, etc.) to see it on the monitor, which, in turn, makes them look too bright / exposed here?

I have two laptop computers ... old XP and new W7. I prefer the XP, actually, and do much of my work there. However, the flat screen on that is starting to fade. If I edit a pic there to pleasing results, and port it over to the W7 computer (with newer screen), the image can often appear quite different, and sometimes too bright.

So ... old adage revamped anew, perhaps? ...

Brightness is in the eyes of the beholder?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm guessing also that David's issue is the fact that he simply can't see the results of editing. Since he has previously posted some very nice looking pictures, I have to believe that his dying monitor is the issue. Remember, he mentioned that this is a backup computer...


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm thinking he's probably taking good pictures & maybe should post regardless of how he is seeing them on his old monitor. Maybe he could do a few test pics & we can give him some feedback on how they look. Lovely world of technology.


----------

